# visa problem



## M.zubair

My name is Muhammad Zubair from Pakistan. I am having problem in uae immigration.i was employed in abu dhabi in 2012 as a steel fabricator but i came back in emergency after one month because of my mother illness and icouldnt join back for some my family issue i requested my company to cancel my visa. They canceled my visa and provided me immigration letter with 6 month banned in 2013. Now i want to visit uae but my visa was rejected in i provided everything i had but still rejected and blacklisted.Then i applyed from dubai it said my visa is approved and cleared but i havnt got visa i am waiting from 3 weeks it is still pending .can anyone advise me what should i do.


----------



## riazjee

Are you coming again on work visa or visit?

Make sure your ex-employer didn't filed any case against you.

Also if it is an employment visa, it will have two stages (as you have been in UAE earlier, I hope you know about it): One is the approval from Labor ministry and second is the visa application at DNRD. So maybe your application has been approved by Labor ministry but still in process with DNRD.

In case of black listing, your new employer's PRO should be be able to get more details about reason for rejection/black listing.


----------



## M.zubair

I am coming for visit i want to start buisness in dubai.


----------



## riazjee

Then it should not be taking that much time. It _may_ be due to new year. Hope you will get your visa soon.


----------

